# Squatting: Chicago to Mexico City



## Slingshot Collective (Jan 24, 2016)

This came in the mail to our office:


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jan 24, 2016)

that's cool, what's the story behind it though?


----------



## Slingshot Collective (Jan 25, 2016)

Matt Derrick said:


> that's cool, what's the story behind it though?


I'm having trouble finding the original with the letter on the back. But here's something about the Mexico City squat that got evicted earlier this month:

https://en.squat.net/2015/01/09/chanti-ollin-squat-center-violently-evicted-but-reoccupied/


----------

